# First Ever Attempt at Detailing - Black Seat Ibiza FR



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

So I finally managed to find the time to sort my car out and have a go at paint correction. I have been reading about it for some time and bought the stuff like a month ago but have been too busy to commit the time to doing a good job.

In total it probably took about ten hours, which was longer than expected but i'm happy with the result so will just give a quick write up of the process.

The equipment used was an argos DA purchased off eBay for £35, CG Hex orange and white, shine mate 3 inch spot pad kit, Megs UC & M205. I used Presta fast wax as it was laying around in the garage. I also bought a bilt hamber regular clay bar.

I managed to keep everything including delivery under £120, which I was quite happy with.

Here's some pics of what i was dealing with. I found it really hard to get an image of the extensive swirls that were present but theres a video that i'll add so you can see as well. There was also buffer trails where a family member attempted to remove a scratch with a rotary polisher and heavy cut compound.









*1) Claying
*
I was very surprised as the amount of junk on my paint. The car has only done around 14k miles and I'd say the 100g portion of the bar that I used is almost dead. I might use it on glass or on my alloys at some point.

The claying process is pretty standard. I bought the bilt hamber because it doesn't require a clay lubricant and it was a good product. I found that it was very hard to keep the surface wet enough, even after a wash and using a spray bottle, so I ended up using a hose pipe that was almost switched off so there was a continuous mist of water. There was significantly less marring where I had done this. Total time 1 hour.

I also spent about half an hour using some autosol metal polish and shined up my exhaust with a microfibre cloth. Well worth £3.25 delivered from ebay!



*2) Machine polishing *

I found the DA robust and easy to use. For those worrying about power or build quality, I can reassure you that this polisher is more than capable of producing good results. The main let down is the length of the cable (2m). It can be annoying at times to ensure you have enough reach and aren't hitting the car with the cable. I'm 6'1 and its pretty hard to put a 2M cable over your shoulder and have reach to the paint. I ended up putting it through my leg and making sure i wasn't hitting the car. I also stood the extension on a wheelie bin when doing the roof. I had to redo the first couple of panels as I probably hadn't used enough pressure. I ended up needing a two step with megs UC on an orange pad and M205 on a white pad, apart from the roof and boot which I did a one step on (perhaps as was they were the last parts of the car and my technique had improved).

Although the DA was easy to use, I was surprised that no one seems to mention that 3 inch pads are significantly harder to use. The vibration of the machine on a 3 inch pad is pretty crazy (and I suffer from carpal tunnel syndrome at the age of 22 in both hands lol.) so that made it a bit worse! I found the pads useful on the front bumper and boot lid to get around the letters and the curves.

I also purchased a 400lumen cree torch for a fiver on prime which was really useful for assessing the quality of the paint after each step. (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MEEGA68/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

*Result:*



*Before and After *





Any advice that people have based on what I've said, it would be appreciated as this is my first attempt at detailing my car.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi mate great write up but your pictures don't appear to be showing&#55357;&#56897;


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Should be workin now!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking nice mate. Black magic? ( the paint ). Did my mate's Leon FR a few weeks ago.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks! I believe it's called "Midnight Black"


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

The video shows the difference before and after beautifully. Cracking job for a first attempt, well done mate :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Impressive for a first attempt. Certainly looks like it went better than my first attempt with a DA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

To get black to look blemish free is no mean feat, nice results


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Great work. Did you use the 3" pads on the standard backing plate?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You should be over the moon mate with your first attempt and rightly so:thumb:

It can be a bit scary when doing your first correction but you did your homework and it's certainly paid off for you. Well done.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

well done Ben , it takes time , never worry how long it takes it's the finish that counts , ref your hands get a good pair off padded mountain bike gloves, that is what i use .
mac


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey I bought a "shine mate 3" spot pad kit" for £15 it comes with three 3 inch pads (heavy,med,fine polish) from "clean your car" this comes with a backing plate


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks I'll give that a try in future! I once got som weightlifting gloves as a secret santa thing ill fish em out some time &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done good work and great turn around


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Satisfying ain't it!

Great job for a great price!

Re: the clay, I find soapy water much better as the suds hang around and lube better


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks! Yeah I would of done that but just read up on the bilt
Hamber clay and there was a rep on here saying that you might actually damage
The product since its recommended to only be used with water (lol). And I only had wasn and wax shampoo, which is known to be bad for clay bars because the wax messes with the bars consistency or something


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great first attempt Ben. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice job mate, as President Swirl mentioned we tackled my newly acquired leon fr the other day, came up great 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Benfr16 said:


> And I only had wasn and wax shampoo, which is known to be bad for clay bars because the wax messes with the bars consistency or something


I just use Simoniz Wash n Wax, I really don't think there's a significant change in any consistency and it works great.
Anyway now you've clayed it, you'll only need to give it a once over with a soapy clay mitt next time


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ben,

Great job.

Lovely to hear from - and see - someone else with the Argos DA.

Cheers.

Keep going........

Andy.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi andy glad to see you gave it a read! I was meaning to tag you based on discussions we had before but wasn't sure how to go about that


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha I'll bare that in mind as that's the stuff I have in my
Garage!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks great !


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Brilliant turn around mate, especially for your first go. Obviously approached the task with a logical and well researched plan and it paid off 

I've just had my my first go at doing the girlfriends 2001 Polo, used chemical guys VSS one step and the orange pad, a massive improvement but still hasn't got rid of all the swirls. I've just received my order of meguiars 105 and 205 so will be giving these a go when I get some time


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Smanderson117 said:


> Brilliant turn around mate, especially for your first go. Obviously approached the task with a logical and well researched plan and it paid off
> 
> I've just had my my first go at doing the girlfriends 2001 Polo, used chemical guys VSS one step and the orange pad, a massive improvement but still hasn't got rid of all the swirls. I've just received my order of meguiars 105 and 205 so will be giving these a go when I get some time


Thanks ! I can't comment on 105 as I bought UC but based on these two megs products I'd imagine it's going to work great! YouTube videos definitely show it working well. Best of luck


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Very nice buddy :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ben,

Thanks.

I think you can PM me (or indeed anyone else) by going to:

User CP from the tabs above

Down the right hand side towards the bottom is "Private Messages"

Then click on "Send New Message"

A new window will open.

Type in the "Recipient Username" (e.g. AndyN01)

Put a Title and off you go with your message.

When you're done submit it.

Hope that helps and it's what you meant?

Looking forward to hearing/seeing the next instalment. :buffer: :thumb: :wave:

Andy.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Benfr16 said:


> Thanks ! I can't comment on 105 as I bought UC but based on these two megs products I'd imagine it's going to work great! YouTube videos definitely show it working well. Best of luck


Everyone raves about both UC and 105 so hopefully will be good, thanks for the luck! I found the CG VSS incredibly easy to work so hoping the megs is as easy for a newbie DA user haha


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice job mate, as President Swirl mentioned we tackled my newly acquired leon fr the other day, came up great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks brilliant!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Benfr16 said:


> Looks brilliant!


Cheers, colour really pops when machined

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

